# Strange noise from my Cruze Diesel



## 91794 (Mar 25, 2015)

Hello Ed....

I heard the wonderful music of a diesel engine plus a high pitched whining noise that sounded like a fuel pump.


----------



## Iluvmycruzediesel (Oct 16, 2017)

eli said:


> Hello Ed....
> 
> I heard the wonderful music of a diesel engine plus a high pitched whining noise that sounded like a fuel pump.


Yea. But the whining noise is very audible in the interior and it?s really startiung to bother me. Anyway it could be replaced by powertrain warranty?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

It's not normal. Sounds like a turbo failure, but I've seen leaks cause whines like this before. It's covered by warranty.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I do hear it but it probably wouldn't be covered as a warranty claim until it fails. How many miles do you currently have on the CRUZE?


----------



## Iluvmycruzediesel (Oct 16, 2017)

Eddy Cruze said:


> I do hear it but it probably wouldn't be covered as a warranty claim until it fails. How many miles do you currently have on the CRUZE?


I currently have 143k km on it. Not sure how many miles on it. I?m getting worried


----------



## Iluvmycruzediesel (Oct 16, 2017)

Snipesy said:


> It's not normal. Sounds like a turbo failure, but I've seen leaks cause whines like this before. It's covered by warranty.


Woah turbo failure!? that sounds expensive. I currently have 143k km on it and I am having the diesel particulate sensor replaced and had the NOx sensor replaced.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Your Warranty ended at 100000KM so any repairs are on your dime!


----------



## Iluvmycruzediesel (Oct 16, 2017)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Your Warranty ended at 100000KM so any repairs are on your dime!


 I got 2 sensors replaced under warranty. And window sticker said I had powertrain warranty till 160k km


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Iluvmycruzediesel said:


> I got 2 sensors replaced under warranty. And window sticker said I had powertrain warranty till 160k km


It does. my conversion error!


----------



## Iluvmycruzediesel (Oct 16, 2017)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Iluvmycruzediesel said:
> 
> 
> > I got 2 sensors replaced under warranty. And window sticker said I had powertrain warranty till 160k km
> ...


Ah k. You had me worried there. I?m going in next week to have that diesel particulate sensor replaced and then I?ll let them know about the sound. See what they say.


----------



## blackbird (Nov 6, 2017)

I constant high-pitched whine at the back of the car would also make me suspect the in-tank fuel pump. If you have an automotive stethoscope or a short piece of hose/tubing and can place it on the fuel tank and it's really loud that would confirm.

Since you bought it used and it has a good amount of mile (kms) on it, did it come with any service or maintenance records? I'm wondering if the fuel filter might not have been changed. You can check in the driver information center (DIC) second screen remaining fuel filter life but that doesn't guarantee it was or wasn't changed.

If you pinpoint that the noise is coming from the fuel tank I'd suggest replacing the fuel filter before taking it to the dealer. If they do diagnostics and determine it's a clogged filter it won't be covered under the powertrain warranty and you might be out of pocket the time for diagnostics.


----------



## Iluvmycruzediesel (Oct 16, 2017)

My fuel filter life in the screen isn?t even close to being zero. And the person said it had an oil change recently. So I don?t think the fuel filter would cause the noise. Idk I?m just starting to worry a lot.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

I wouldn't worry too much. Let your dealer figure out where it's coming from, they have lifts and can locate it much faster.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

None of us like issues, but if something isn’t acting normal just get it checked out.


----------

